# سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة

لينكات لاهم المواقع العلمية
وطبعا الى عنده اى مواقع تانية يحطها
والموضوع هيبقى متجدد يعنى اى حد يلاقى مواقع يحطها عشن يبقى موسوعة للمواقع
والموضوع طبعا فكرة استاذنا قلم حر


*( ملحوظة تم تجميع كل اللينكات التى اشترك بها اى عضو فى الموضوع هذا او الموضوعات الخارجية بالقسم هنا بالمشاركة الرئيسية )*

*
المركز الدولى للبحث العلمى


 arabic.cnn 


   تعلم البيولوجيا عبر الانترنت


الكيماء الحيوية


  موقع الاستشارات النفسية والاجتماعية


الموسوعة العلمية العربية


افكار علمية


 موقع ادارة علوم الفلك 


المجلة العلمية للتحليل النفسى


مجلة الطبيعة


  نفرتارى للدراسات والابحاث والنشر


علم الامراض بموسوعة ويكيبيديا


موقع خاص بالمعلومات الصحية


موقع يهتم بصحة الطفل


عيادة طب الاطفال


افاق علمية


  جنسترا  افاق علمية* 


 *الموقع التعليمى للفيزياء​*

*للبحث في قواعد البيانات العالمية وخاصة الطبية*
 

 *موقع علوم الفلك والفيزياء 


اكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا* 


___________

*مواقع للمحاسبة* 

*
http://www.principlesofaccounting.com/default.htm



http://www.principlesofaccounting.com/default.htm


منتدى المحاسبين العرب* 
*
*
__________


 * الهيئة العامة للمعلومات

بوابتك الى مصر


المحيط* 


*
أهم المواقع الصحية العربية الجديدة 
http://www.hayatnafs.com/

المجلة الطبية العربية 
http://www.arabmedmag.com/

شبكة الرازي الطبية 
http://www.alrazi.net/

صيدلية الحياة 
http://www.al-hayat.com/

الطب العربي 
http://www.alqam.8k.com/

الرقية 
http://www.alroqia.com/

الصحة والطب 
http://arabsgate.com/medical.html

الدليل العربي في الصحة والطب 
http://aldleel.8m.com/med.html

المستجدات الطبية في العلاج والتشخيص والوقاية 
http://www.asca.com/updates/issues.html

شبكة الأطباء العرب 
http://arabdoctornet.net/

موقع لك أنت فيما يخص الطفل 
http://www.lakianti.com/lakianti/child.html

موقع لك أنت فيما يخص المرأة 
http://www.lakianti.com/lakianti/health.html

موقع خاص بعالم التغذية 
http://www.khayma.com/tagthia/food.html

موقع آخر للرقية 
http://www.khayma.com/roqia

مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي 
http://www.kfshrc.edu.sa/

الإعجاز الطبي في القرآن - والأطباء المسلمين 
http://members.muslimsites.com/skalghazal

موقع مختص بالصحة والأمومة 
http://naseejoha.naseej.com.sa/

موقع الدكتور فيصل الأطرش 
http://www.homestead.com/Fatrach/index.html

موقع الموسوعة الجلدية التناسلية 
http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/4648

الردادي - دليل طبي 
http://www.raddadi.com/myhtm/medical.html

المؤتمر الطبي السوري الألماني لعام 2000 
http://www.syriamart.com/anesthesia2000

موقع خاص بالصحة 
http://www.sehha.com/

موقع خاص بداء السكري 
http://www.sukkary.com/

موقع خاص بالجراحة التجميلية 
http://tajmeel.org/

موقع خاص يعالج مشكلة التوحد عند الأطفال 
http://www.tawahud.com/

موقع تداوي الطبي 
http://www.tadawi.com/


الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب العائلة 
http://www.aafp.org/

طبيب أون لاين 
http://www.toubibonline.com/

موقع قيم حول طب العيون 
http://www.nei.nih.gov/

مرجع قيم حول سلامة النظر 
http://www.allaboutvision.com/

موقع متميز لداء المفاصل 
http://www.arthritiscentral.com/

موقع متميز لأمراض الكبد 
http://www.hepatitis-central.com/

موقع الأمراض العصبية 
http://www.neuroland.com/pt

موقع الأمراض النفسية والعقلية 
http://www.mentalhealth.com/

موقع هام لتدبير ترقق العظام 
http://www.nof.org/

موقع لعلاج مشاكل القدمين 
http://www.foot.com/

تدبير مشاكل السمع والكلام واللغة 
http://www.communicationdisorders.com/

الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الرئة 
http://www.lungusa.org/

تدبير مشاكل العمود الفقري والنخاع الشوكي 
http://www.spineuniverse.com/

تدبير أمراض الكلية 
http://www.ikidney.com/

تدبير المشاكل الصحية النسائية 
http://www.ama-assn.org/special/womh

معالجة مشاكل العقم والرحم والحوض 
http://www.obgyn.net/

مركز أمراض القلب والرئة والدم 
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/index.html

المركز الاستشاري الأمريكي للعلوم والصحة 
http://www.acsh.org/index.html

قناة الصحة المثلى 
http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcsite.nsf

مركز معلومات العدسات اللاصقة 
http://www.clibme.com/

موقع خاص بالأمراض السرطانية 
http://www.oncolink.com/

موقع صحي تجاري 
http://www.mywebmd.com/

العيش حياة كاملة وصحية 
http://www.healthyliving24.com

الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الصدر 
http://www.thoracic.org/

موقع المشفى الافتراضية 
http://www.vh.org/

موقع خاص بطب الأطفال 
http://www.generalpediatrics.com/

موقع خاص بطب العيون 
http://www.thehighlights.com/

المجلة الطبية السعودية 
http://www.smj.org.sa/

مجلة الكلية الملكية للجراحين البريطانيين 
http://www.rcsed.ac.uk/

مطبوعات جامعة إدينبره الطبية 
http://www.eup.ed.ac.uk/

قاموس طبي جراحي 
http://answermed.com/

المعلومات التشخيصية السريرية التخصصية 
http://www.themdsite.com/

مركز جراحة القلب 
http://www.achss.com/

موقع غني بالمواضيع الصحية 
http://www.healthwatch.medscape.com/

العلاج بالإبر الصينية 
http://www.rscom.com/tcm/index.html

شبكة الصحة الأرضية 
http://www.pitt.edu/HOME/GHNet/GHNet.html

الاكتشافات الطبية 
http://www.ivanhoe.com/

المكتبة الوطنية للطب 
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/welcome.html

مستودع التغذية 
http://www.nutrition-warehouse.com/

منتجات المعاقين 
http://disability.com/

المستشفى التخيلية 
http://indy.radiology.uiowa.edu/VirtualHospital.html

مركز المعلومات الطبية التعليمي
http://medic.med.uth.tmc.edu/

منظمة الصحة العالمية 
http://www.who.ch/

ركن الصحة التابع لمايكروسوفت 
http://health.msn.com/

ركن الصحة التابع لمحرك البحث ياهو 
http://health.yahoo.com/

cnn ركن الصحة التابع لموقع الأخبار 
http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH

موقع مدرسة هارفارد الطبية 
http://www.intelihealth.com/

موقع مايوكلينيك الطبي 
http://www.mayohealth.org/

الصحة والطب على الشبكة 
http://www.onhealth.com/home/index.asp

موقع خاص بالصحة عند المرأة 
http://womencentral.msn.com/health/default.asp

موقع طبي حول جسم الانسان 
http://www.thebody.com/

ركن رويتر الطبي 
http://www.reutershealth.com/

المركز الصحي للأطفال 
http://www.parentsplace.com/health

للعناية بالصحة العامة 
http://cbs.medscape.com/medscape/p/g...nity/ghome.asp


* *الموقع الرسمي للمجله العلميه و الثقافيه ( ريدرز دايجست ) :*​ *
* *http://www.rd.com/*​ *

* *موقع مجلة ( العلوم ) الشهيرة : 
http://www.sciencemag.org/*​ *
* *للمهندس المعماري : موقع يحوي 100 مجلة متخصصة .
http://www.architectstore.com/magazine.html*​ *
* *موقع يحوي آلاف الأبحاث الهندسية :
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/browse/by_department/e.html*​ *
* *موقع يحوي الكثير من الكتب العلمية , للتحميل .*​ *
* *http://lovecalc0.tripod.com/*​ *
* *موقع لشرح الكثير من المواضيع العلمية , مدعم بفيديوهات :
http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/Science/default.asp*​ *
* *موقع تعليمي هندسي , مدعم بالرسوم المتحركة :*​ *
* *http://www.technologystudent.com/index.htm*​ *

* *chemical engineers handbook ( أهم كتاب للمهندس الكيميائي ) للتحميل , لو عندك صديق بهذا التخصص , لا تنس أن تهديه له , و لا تتفاجىء بشكره الجزيل لك .*​ *
* *http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.pa  rt1.rar*​ *
* *موقع لشرح أقسام من الكيمياء ( العضوية و الحيوية ) و هو مدعم بالصور و الأفلام :*​ *

* *http://jchemed.chem.wisc.edu/JCESoft/CCA/CCA5/MAIN/HOME.HTM*​ *
* *موقع لشرح ( علم التيرموديناميك ) للمهندس الكيميائي ( و غيره من المهندسين ) :*​ *


* *http://www.chem.arizona.edu/~salzmanr/480a/480ants/chemther.html*​ 
*
*
*علوم الحياه


موقع الفيزياء التعليمى*​ 


___________
*
   موقع لتعليم اللغة الصينية


http://arabic.cri.cn/study/list.htm
*

____________


*مجلة آفاق العلم*


*للحصول على النظام الغذائي المناسب الرجاء زيارة هذا الموقع 



    وقع لجميع دول العالم و يبين لك كل شي عن الدول المراد زيارتها* 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

راااااااااااااائع جدا ياجيلان 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على المواقع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

الله عليكى ياحبيبتى ياجيجى
ممكن أساعد معاكى بمواقع ؟؟؟؟
عارفاكى هتقولى أكيييييييييييييييييد
بس بحب أعمل نفسى ذوووووق
هههههههههههههههههه
هستنى الإذن منك بقى​


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

*

kokoman قال:



راااااااااااااائع جدا ياجيلان 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على المواقع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ميرسى على واجب يا كوكو
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

*


nonogirl89 قال:



الله عليكى ياحبيبتى ياجيجى
ممكن أساعد معاكى بمواقع ؟؟؟؟
عارفاكى هتقولى أكيييييييييييييييييد
بس بحب أعمل نفسى ذوووووق
هههههههههههههههههه
هستنى الإذن منك بقى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه:smil16:
لا طبعا يا بت
طول عمرك ذوق
دنتى مش تساعدى بس دنا اطلع واسيبهولك كمان
انتى صحبة قسم :smil12:
ميرسى يا قمر على  ((( ذوقك )))​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

الموقع التعليمى للفيزياء​


----------



## قلم حر (14 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا جدا جدا
يثبت لفتره طويله جدا .


----------



## جيلان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

*


قلم حر قال:



			جميل جدا جدا جدا
يثبت لفتره طويله جدا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى جدا يا استاذنا على تعبك وعلى التثبيت30:
ده خمس نجوم الى بتعمله ده بصراحة:smil12:
وفعلا بجد تشجيعك ده بيحمسنا اكتر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mina_007 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل*
* جدا جدا *
*جدا ربنا يباركك*
*واسمحيلي اضيف موقع في رأيي جميل جدا*
http://highwire.stanford.edu 
*للبحث في قواعد البيانات العالمية وخاصة الطبية *​ 
*الموقع في امكانيه تحميل الدراسات المجانيه ومزايا تانيه*
*وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*الله ينور عليكي يا جيلان*
*والله سهلتي عليا كتير*
*شكرا لكي*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

موقع علوم الفلك والفيزياء 


اكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا


*مواقع للمحاسبة* 


http://www.principlesofaccounting.com/default.htm



http://www.principlesofaccounting.com/default.htm


منتدى المحاسبين العرب


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

*

mina_007 قال:



موضوع جميل
 جدا جدا 
جدا ربنا يباركك
واسمحيلي اضيف موقع في رأيي جميل جدا
http://highwire.stanford.edu 
للبحث في قواعد البيانات العالمية وخاصة الطبية ​ 
الموقع في امكانيه تحميل الدراسات المجانيه ومزايا تانيه
وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا مينا على مشاركتك الجميلة والاضافة الرائعة​*


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

*

radwa قال:



الله ينور عليكي يا جيلان
والله سهلتي عليا كتير
شكرا لكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الحمد لله انه عجبك
ميرسى يا قمر على المشاركة​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*

موضوع ممتاز يا جيلان
يستحق التثبيت بجدارة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 10/10*

*


ExtreemFXTrader قال:



موضوع ممتاز يا جيلان
يستحق التثبيت بجدارة 
ربنا يباركك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى جدا على كلامك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ويلا شدوا حيلكم معايا فى المواقع ويا رب اكون عرفت افيد 
30:*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )*

 الهيئة العامة للمعلومات

بوابتك الى مصر


المحيط


----------



## marmarr (1 سبتمبر 2008)

المواقع هايله وتجنن ميرسى ليكى ياجيلان


----------



## marmarr (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*المواقع هايله وتجنن ميرسى ليكى ياجيلان *


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*


marmarr قال:



المواقع هايله وتجنن ميرسى ليكى ياجيلان 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا حبيبتى على التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> لينكات لاهم المواقع العلمية
> وطبعا الى عنده اى مواقع تانية يحطها
> ...




شكررررررررررررررررا"  جيلان

على هذه المواقع المفيدة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## جيلان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*


كليم متى قال:



شكررررررررررررررررا"  جيلان

على هذه المواقع المفيدة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا كليم لتشجيعك*


----------



## totty (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجهوووووووووووود جمييييييييل يا جى جى

هتساعدى ناس كتير اووووى بكده

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*تسلمى يا قمرة على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أهم المواقع الصحية العربية الجديدة 
http://www.hayatnafs.com/

المجلة الطبية العربية 
http://www.arabmedmag.com/

شبكة الرازي الطبية 
http://www.alrazi.net/

صيدلية الحياة 
http://www.al-hayat.com/

الطب العربي 
http://www.alqam.8k.com/

الرقية 
http://www.alroqia.com/

الصحة والطب 
http://arabsgate.com/medical.html

الدليل العربي في الصحة والطب 
http://aldleel.8m.com/med.html

المستجدات الطبية في العلاج والتشخيص والوقاية 
http://www.asca.com/updates/issues.html

شبكة الأطباء العرب 
http://arabdoctornet.net/

موقع لك أنت فيما يخص الطفل 
http://www.lakianti.com/lakianti/child.html

موقع لك أنت فيما يخص المرأة 
http://www.lakianti.com/lakianti/health.html

موقع خاص بعالم التغذية 
http://www.khayma.com/tagthia/food.html

موقع آخر للرقية 
http://www.khayma.com/roqia

مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي 
http://www.kfshrc.edu.sa/

الإعجاز الطبي في القرآن - والأطباء المسلمين 
http://members.muslimsites.com/skalghazal

موقع مختص بالصحة والأمومة 
http://naseejoha.naseej.com.sa/

موقع الدكتور فيصل الأطرش 
http://www.homestead.com/Fatrach/index.html

موقع الموسوعة الجلدية التناسلية 
http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/4648

الردادي - دليل طبي 
http://www.raddadi.com/myhtm/medical.html

المؤتمر الطبي السوري الألماني لعام 2000 
http://www.syriamart.com/anesthesia2000

موقع خاص بالصحة 
http://www.sehha.com/

موقع خاص بداء السكري 
http://www.sukkary.com/

موقع خاص بالجراحة التجميلية 
http://tajmeel.org/

موقع خاص يعالج مشكلة التوحد عند الأطفال 
http://www.tawahud.com/

موقع تداوي الطبي 
http://www.tadawi.com/



((( جديد المواقع الصحية العالمية )))



الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب العائلة 
http://www.aafp.org/

طبيب أون لاين 
http://www.toubibonline.com/

موقع قيم حول طب العيون 
http://www.nei.nih.gov/

مرجع قيم حول سلامة النظر 
http://www.allaboutvision.com/

موقع متميز لداء المفاصل 
http://www.arthritiscentral.com/

موقع متميز لأمراض الكبد 
http://www.hepatitis-central.com/

موقع الأمراض العصبية 
http://www.neuroland.com/pt

موقع الأمراض النفسية والعقلية 
http://www.mentalhealth.com/

موقع هام لتدبير ترقق العظام 
http://www.nof.org/

موقع لعلاج مشاكل القدمين 
http://www.foot.com/

تدبير مشاكل السمع والكلام واللغة 
http://www.communicationdisorders.com/

الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الرئة 
http://www.lungusa.org/

تدبير مشاكل العمود الفقري والنخاع الشوكي 
http://www.spineuniverse.com/

تدبير أمراض الكلية 
http://www.ikidney.com/

تدبير المشاكل الصحية النسائية 
http://www.ama-assn.org/special/womh

معالجة مشاكل العقم والرحم والحوض 
http://www.obgyn.net/

مركز أمراض القلب والرئة والدم 
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/index.html

المركز الاستشاري الأمريكي للعلوم والصحة 
http://www.acsh.org/index.html

قناة الصحة المثلى 
http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/bhcsite.nsf

مركز معلومات العدسات اللاصقة 
http://www.clibme.com/

موقع خاص بالأمراض السرطانية 
http://www.oncolink.com/

موقع صحي تجاري 
http://www.mywebmd.com/

العيش حياة كاملة وصحية 
http://www.healthyliving24.com

الجمعية الأمريكية لأمراض الصدر 
http://www.thoracic.org/

موقع المشفى الافتراضية 
http://www.vh.org/

موقع خاص بطب الأطفال 
http://www.generalpediatrics.com/

موقع خاص بطب العيون 
http://www.thehighlights.com/

المجلة الطبية السعودية 
http://www.smj.org.sa/

مجلة الكلية الملكية للجراحين البريطانيين 
http://www.rcsed.ac.uk/

مطبوعات جامعة إدينبره الطبية 
http://www.eup.ed.ac.uk/

قاموس طبي جراحي 
http://answermed.com/

المعلومات التشخيصية السريرية التخصصية 
http://www.themdsite.com/

مركز جراحة القلب 
http://www.achss.com/

موقع غني بالمواضيع الصحية 
http://www.healthwatch.medscape.com/

العلاج بالإبر الصينية 
http://www.rscom.com/tcm/index.html

شبكة الصحة الأرضية 
http://www.pitt.edu/HOME/GHNet/GHNet.html

الاكتشافات الطبية 
http://www.ivanhoe.com/

المكتبة الوطنية للطب 
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/welcome.html

مستودع التغذية 
http://www.nutrition-warehouse.com/

منتجات المعاقين 
http://disability.com/

المستشفى التخيلية 
http://indy.radiology.uiowa.edu/VirtualHospital.html

مركز المعلومات الطبية التعليمي
http://medic.med.uth.tmc.edu/

منظمة الصحة العالمية 
http://www.who.ch/

ركن الصحة التابع لمايكروسوفت 
http://health.msn.com/

ركن الصحة التابع لمحرك البحث ياهو 
http://health.yahoo.com/

cnn ركن الصحة التابع لموقع الأخبار 
http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH

موقع مدرسة هارفارد الطبية 
http://www.intelihealth.com/

موقع مايوكلينيك الطبي 
http://www.mayohealth.org/

الصحة والطب على الشبكة 
http://www.onhealth.com/home/index.asp

موقع خاص بالصحة عند المرأة 
http://womencentral.msn.com/health/default.asp

موقع طبي حول جسم الانسان 
http://www.thebody.com/

ركن رويتر الطبي 
http://www.reutershealth.com/

المركز الصحي للأطفال 
http://www.parentsplace.com/health

للعناية بالصحة العامة 
http://cbs.medscape.com/medscape/p/gcommun...unity/ghome.asp



تمنياتي ان تعجبكم المواقع و ان تستفيدوا منها جميعا ..​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مية مية يا بت يا مرمر*


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييييير




​_


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا ميرسى على واجب يا تونى*​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع الرسمي للمجله العلميه و الثقافيه ( ريدرز دايجست ) :​ 
http://www.rd.com/​ 

موقع مجلة ( العلوم ) الشهيرة : 
http://www.sciencemag.org/​ 
للمهندس المعماري : موقع يحوي 100 مجلة متخصصة .
http://www.architectstore.com/magazine.html​ 
موقع يحوي آلاف الأبحاث الهندسية :
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/browse/by_department/e.html​ 
موقع يحوي الكثير من الكتب العلمية , للتحميل .​ 
http://lovecalc0.tripod.com/​ 
موقع لشرح الكثير من المواضيع العلمية , مدعم بفيديوهات :
http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/Science/default.asp​ 
موقع تعليمي هندسي , مدعم بالرسوم المتحركة :​ 
http://www.technologystudent.com/index.htm​ 

chemical engineers handbook ( أهم كتاب للمهندس الكيميائي ) للتحميل , لو عندك صديق بهذا التخصص , لا تنس أن تهديه له , و لا تتفاجىء بشكره الجزيل لك .​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar​ 
موقع لشرح أقسام من الكيمياء ( العضوية و الحيوية ) و هو مدعم بالصور و الأفلام :​ 

http://jchemed.chem.wisc.edu/JCESoft/CCA/CCA5/MAIN/HOME.HTM​ 
موقع لشرح ( علم التيرموديناميك ) للمهندس الكيميائي ( و غيره من المهندسين ) :​ 


http://www.chem.arizona.edu/~salzmanr/480a/480ants/chemther.html​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

طول عمرك جامده يا جيلى
ميرسى على المواقع الجميله دى ومهمه فعلا​


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قلم على الاضافات الجامدة
وشكرا يا كوكى يا قمر ده من زوقك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  يستحق التثبيت

شكرا جيلان  سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع  يستحق التثبيت
> 
> شكرا جيلان  سلام ونعمة​*



*ميرسى يا امجد على تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مواقع مفيدة و رائعة
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا صوت الرب على مرورك العطر
نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

علوم الحياه


موقع الفيزياء التعليمى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> مواقع مفيدة و رائعة
> الرب يبارك تعبك



ارجو وجود لينك لأي حاجة عن اللغة الصينية.
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
_*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
بيشو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المواقع الرائعة ​


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> ارجو وجود لينك لأي حاجة عن اللغة الصينية.
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> _*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_
> بيشو



*شكرا يا بيشو على مرورك الجميل
وادى  مواقع اهى يا رب توفى بالغرض

   موقع لتعليم اللغة الصينية


http://arabic.cri.cn/study/list.htm

ربنا معاك يا بيشو*


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على المواقع الرائعة ​



*العفوا يا حبيبتى نورتى*


----------



## مورا مارون (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جي جي
ايه الكرم ده يا بتي الي حل عليكي
كل دي مواقع مرة وحدة

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمرر 
تسلم ايديكي​


----------



## جيلان (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> جي جي
> ايه الكرم ده يا بتي الي حل عليكي
> كل دي مواقع مرة وحدة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبى على مرورك الى زى العسل
انا طول عمرى كريمة يا بت وعزمتك على الغدا كذا مرة تنكرى :11azy:*


----------



## السياف العراقي (8 يناير 2009)

عاشت الايادي مواقع  مفيدة


----------



## جيلان (8 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ( السياف العراقى ) على التشجيع ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

*موضوعك جميل يا جيلان*
*ميرسى اكتير *
*شكرا لتعبك محبتك*
**​


----------



## جيلان (20 مارس 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب يا جوجو
منور*


----------



## fouad78 (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع اختي جيلان
وهذا الموقع لمجلة علمية مجانية leasantr
فيه جميع أعداد المجلة
أغلب مواضيعي منها :t31:
مجلة آفاق العلم​


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرا فؤاد على الاضافة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت بمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*يٌفك من التثبيت *


----------



## fouad78 (11 أبريل 2009)

أنا برأيي انك تعيدي تثبيت الموضوع لأنه بجد موضوع مهم جدا وحرام الجهد المبذول فيه​


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2009)

*مصلحة اهه كان موضوعى هههههههههههههه
حاضر هستأذن من كليمو واثبته :hlp:*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم يعاد للتثبيت


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا احلى زومل

كليمو يلا خلينا نلبعب بقى واحد يفك والتانى يثبت والاعضاء تتفرج 
مش عرض حلو اهه هيجذب الانظار او الانزار احنا وحظنا ههههههههههه
بس لو جذب نظر رووك بقى هنعمل ايه 30: *


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

للحصول على النظام الغذائي المناسب الرجاء زيارة هذا الموقع 



    وقع لجميع دول العالم و يبين لك كل شي عن الدول المراد زيارتها‏


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لهذه المواقع الرب يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ثانكس النهيسى
نورت وباذن المسيح كل اللينكات المتفرقة دى هجمعها فى اول مشاركة عشن تسهل البحث اكتر*


----------



## girgis2 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااا للافادة العظيمة دي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ثانكس النهيسى
> نورت وباذن المسيح كل اللينكات المتفرقة دى هجمعها فى اول مشاركة عشن تسهل البحث اكتر*



*++++ تم ++++*


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا للافادة العظيمة دي*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*ويباركك جرجس
شكرا على المرور الجميل*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع

شكرا ليكى جيلان​


----------



## جيلان (8 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> بجد مجهود رائع
> 
> شكرا ليكى جيلان​



*العفو 
ميرسى كتيير على المرور الجميل*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي كتير على المواقع المفيد ياريت للو اكون:d زيك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2010)

*العفو يا عاشقة البحر
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2010)

*جميل يا جيلان وخاصة

مواقع التحليل والطب النفسى لانى بعشقه بجد

شكرا ليكى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *جميل يا جيلان وخاصة
> 
> مواقع التحليل والطب النفسى لانى بعشقه بجد
> 
> ...



*بصرة بالنسبة لعلم النفس ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا حببيتى*


----------



## MATTEW (7 مارس 2010)

*موسوعه رائعه استفدت بكام موقع منها 

شكرا ليكي 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2010)

*العفوا مستر فادى نورت بمرورك*


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2010)

ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاز جيلان
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ياعسل


----------



## جيلان (13 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاز جيلان
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ياعسل


 

*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ميرسى اهه انتى الى عسل :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Bent Christ (10 أغسطس 2010)

_ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده 
بجد موسوعه رااااااائعه ​_


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده ​_
> 
> _بجد موسوعه رااااااائعه _​


 

*ثانكس على تشجيعك ماريين*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ورررعة جدا ميرسى على المواقع الرائعة وجميلة 

مشكوررررررة جيلان على المواقع الجميلة جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك الكبير


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> ورررعة جدا ميرسى على المواقع الرائعة وجميلة
> 
> مشكوررررررة جيلان على المواقع الجميلة جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك الكبير




شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
المسيح يباركك ايضاً ^_^


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل يا جيلان *
*يستحق اجمل تقييم *
*ربنا يبارك يا جميلة *​


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا جيلان *
> *يستحق اجمل تقييم *
> *ربنا يبارك يا جميلة *​




*ميرسى يا قمر على تشجيعك تعيشى*


----------



## arlet (18 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا و مفيد جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

مجهود ممتاز و تفكير و عمل يدل على روح العطاء و المحبة للكل
انا استفدت من ثلاث مواقع و كانت ممتازة جدا و مفيدة

و اتمنى فتح المجال لكل الأعضاء للمشاركة بموضوعات علمية متنوعة بالإضافة للمواقع المتخصصة لو امكن ذلك


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2012)

arlet قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا و مفيد جدا
> شكرا لك


 
العفو الشكر لمرورك


----------



## memomzs (10 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## keko0o (27 مايو 2013)

*BIG LIKE*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

المواقع  كثيره وتفيد  كل  باحث    ​ 
الرب يبارك مجهودك الكبير

:big35:​


----------



## fabiano (17 يوليو 2013)

معظم اللينكات مش ش:act31:غاله


----------

